# O-ida-wa



## cabinfields (Nov 17, 2015)

True story: My wife & I were on an Alaska train ride to Fairbanks,Ak. An elderly woman asked my wife," Where are you folks from"? My wife answered,"I'm originally from Minnesota,and my husband is from Ohio".The elderly woman turns to her husband who was several seats away and yells" Honey, these people are from Iowa"! The elderly husband comes over and say's, "So, what part of Idaho are you from"!?


----------



## bauchjw (Nov 17, 2015)

I believe it! I'm originally from Iowa, my wife is from Idaho, my sisters husband is from Ohio and I am not kidding. One year for Christmas my sister got a bunch of shirts that had a picture of Idaho and said, "Welcome to Iowa, The Buckeye state!"


----------



## cabinfields (Nov 18, 2015)

bauchjw said:


> I believe it! I'm originally from Iowa, my wife is from Idaho, my sisters husband is from Ohio and I am not kidding. One year for Christmas my sister got a bunch of shirts that had a picture of Idaho and said, "Welcome to Iowa, The Buckeye state!"


----------



## cabinfields (Nov 18, 2015)

That is so hilarious!!!!!!!


----------



## humdinger (Nov 18, 2015)

cabinfields said:


> True story: My wife & I were on an Alaska train ride to Fairbanks,Ak. An elderly woman asked my wife," Where are you folks from"? My wife answered,"I'm originally from Minnesota,and my husband is from Ohio".The elderly woman turns to her husband who was several seats away and yells" Honey, these people are from Iowa"! The elderly husband comes over and say's, "So, what part of Idaho are you from"!?


Assuming that this older couple is from Alaska, you should have asked them if they've lived in Arkansas their whole lives? Or if they know a local place where you can see penguins!


----------

